# She grunts. Why?



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Belle has grunted since she was maybe 2 months old and is now 6 months old, creeping to 7 months. I hear it when she is excitedly eating or looking at me with perky ears. I think it sounds similar to a white tail buck, maybe not as deep as a deer though. It's cute, but I'm seriously curious, so I'm finally asking.

Has anyone else heard their goats grunt at them? Anyone know why she does it and what it may mean?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a couple of talkers - just them - both does..... usually happens when they are eating or looking for treats!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have some that sound just like pigs when they eat! Then I also have one that roars if anyone comes near her food. My grand kids get hysterical listening to them. A couple will growl, some moan. A couple of the Nubian kids scream bloody murder, for no reason- I think they like to see me run to see who is in trouble! Goats do have an array of noises!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Our mini Nubian wether grunts when he's reeeeeallllllyyy excited about wha he's eating. Which is pretty much anytime he gets anything better than plain grass hay.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine have a variety of noises too, grunts, growls, groans, moans, screeches, screams, blats, baa's and I had a ND buck that sounded just like Bruce Lee! WaaaaaaAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My goat, Petunia, makes "happy noises" when she gets alfalfa. 
https://vimeo.com/91211898


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one doe that snorts when she's scared of something. It's like her warning sign. Then I have others that snort the whole time they are on the milk stand waiting for grain


----------

